
Caffeinated peanut butter is here - geomark
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/11/caffeinated-peanut-butter-is-here-draws-ire-of-charles-schumer/
======
geomark
For all the coders and closers, _" Two tablespoons of it offers the same dose
of caffeine as almost two cups of coffee, the company boasts."_

